# My First Race



## italiafirenze (17 Apr 2011)

I have written a blog post about this here:


http://www.cyclechat.net/blog/84/entry-274-my-first-race-by-italiafirenze-aged-25-years-350-days/


----------



## Tynan (19 Apr 2011)

nice

and at least the girl didn't beat you


----------



## Panzram (2 May 2011)

That was a good read. Will you be racing again?


----------

